# Moving from Jobseekers allowance to Disability Allowance



## firbird69 (12 Jan 2010)

Hi,  

Ive searched everywhere and i cant seem to find information on applying for the Disabillity allowance if your already on Job-Seekers allowance.  I have been on the JA for over a year now. 

How long does it usually take to hear back on whether you were approved or not.
Is there a different process?? Will i be taking off the jobseekers while im waiting for approval?

thanks for your help


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2010)

How long ago did you apply for disability allowance?  Decisions can take some time because there's a means test and a medical assessment.

If you're still waiting for DA, and your jobseeker's claim is stopped, contact the CWO at your local health centre - depending on your family situation, you may be eligible for a payment from the CWO while you're waiting on your DA.


----------



## firbird69 (13 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I havent actually applied for it yet, i was just enquiring before i do so.  I have spoken with my doctor about it, as the stress of looking for a job is adding to illness.  Im just worried that i will be left without anything.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ann1 (13 Jan 2010)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/IllnessDisabilityAndCaring/Pages/default.aspx
This may find some information on this link


----------

